# Looks like RCI Class Action suit is DEAD.



## BillR (Jan 4, 2007)

*One of the reasons for the RCI class action suite IS because of MANY ALLEGED INFRACTIONS but the following is the best example of betrayal.   See page 40 and 42 in this link:* http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/questex/ta-100206/

*BELOW IS INFORMATION ABOUT THE LITIGATORS.​* *Please check out our website at www.classcounsel.com and feel free to email us with any questions or call us toll-free at 1-888-610-4768. Again, thank you for taking the time to contact our firm.

Gary V. Casavant
Paralegal
GREEN WELLING LLP
Tel: (415) 477-6700
Fax: (415) 477-6710
www.classcounsel.[/B]com*​*

I called Gary Casavant several times in October and had very good conversations.  But in early November, Gary was assigned to other cases . . . and then he chose (or they chose) for him to not return calls or emails.  Two months have passed!  This morning I decided to call again.  Below is the conversation.

I called today and Gary IS NO LONGER WITH THE COMPANY. 

I asked to speak to his successor and I received the following information:​A - "We have not assigned a replacement for Gary!" 

Q - "You are dropping the case?"
A - "No,  we are not dropping the case AND we do not need any more information from ANYONE regarding this case."

Q - "Let me get this straight.  You do not have anyone assigned to this case - you do not need any more information (referring to the link above) yet you are still saying that the case is proceeding forward."
A - "That is correct."

Q - "May I talk to the managing partner in this litigation?"
N - "The manager is not taking any calls from you or anyone reference this case."

Q - "I assume that you know that I will report this conversation to the timeshare community."
A - "You can do what you want but we are not closing the case."


   THE ATTORNEY OF RECORD IS PROBABLY A WannaBe/ThinkTheyAre BETWEEN 35 AND 50 YEARS OLD. :hysterical: ​ 
​*


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 4, 2007)

*If its true its not a surprise*

This "case" had no chance from the start. It's unlikely they will ever revive it. Lets hope it is dead as that is the absolute best result we as RCI members can hope for. If RCI is as bad as the suit claimed it won't need a class action to kill them - the members will do it themselves.  This would have been a colossal waste of our membership fees for RCI to fight off simply to line the pockets of the attorneys and do nothing for the members.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 4, 2007)

Berfore those who think RCI can do no wrong, and are content to see the floodgates open for even more rentals of prime exchange deposits, which is exactly what would happen if they win this case or it goes away, stop and think.

There were two cases originally filed, one in federal court, with three large class action firms involved, and one in New Jersey state court, with this one smaller class action firm involved.  The state court case was transfered to federal court, and consolidated with the federal case.  There are now four class action law firms involved and Green Welling is the smallest of the four.

Isn't it likely that the bigger firms are simply now carrying more of the load?


----------



## Alan Madrid (Sep 13, 2010)

*Alan Madrid*



BillR said:


> *One of the reasons for the RCI class action suite IS because of MANY ALLEGED INFRACTIONS but the following is the best example of betrayal.   See page 40 and 42 in this link:* http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/questex/ta-100206/
> 
> *BELOW IS INFORMATION ABOUT THE LITIGATORS.​* *Please check out our website at www.classcounsel.com and feel free to email us with any questions or call us toll-free at 1-888-610-4768. Again, thank you for taking the time to contact our firm.
> 
> ...


*

Question.
RCI and the Lawyers are stalling, no surprise then. What would be their response if thousands of Members took RCI to the Small Claims Courts. Its free for us under a certain limit but costly and time consuming for RCI. Could they and their lawyers handle tens of thousnads of court cases at any one time. As Lawyers say time is money, and its their MONEY not OURS.:whoopie: :whoopie:*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2010)

*Putting Words In People's Mouths.*




Carolinian said:


> Berfore those who think RCI can do no wrong, and are content to see the floodgates open for even more rentals of prime exchange deposits, which is exactly what would happen if they win this case or it goes away, stop and think.


Hey -- that characterization is inaccurate & over the top. 

People who see the class action lawsuit as a colossal waste of time & money don't necessarily "think RCI can do no wrong" -- in fact, may have significant gripes with RCI over issues beyond those related to the court case.  

Let's take care not to paint with too broad a brush, OK ? 

( Just saying. )

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2010)

Alan Madrid - This thread is from 2007, and the info. is out of date.  Please see the more current info. at the top of the page.


----------

